

XBoard: A Recordable, Video-Like, HTML5 Canvas Whiteboard - ernestipark
http://erniepark.com/xboard/index.html

======
MoOmer
The idea is neat, but the playback option doesn't show me the drawings in
Firefox 12.0 on Windows XP (cube computer).

~~~
ernestipark
Yeah there are some bugs in Firefox. I only had time to develop in Chrome and
I think FF has some issues with Javascript setTimeout(), but it very well
could be on my end. I'll try to pinpoint when I get a chance.

If you click play, then jump to a different spot in the video, you'll see the
canvas redraw and it should work.

~~~
MoOmer
You might check this out:
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/window.setTimeout>

------
ernestipark
This was done for a school project. I don't know of any similar projects
online. If anyone knows of any, I'd love to hear about it.

